# Soc a baix de casa teva



## Twist-ful

Bon dia,

Em pregunto si en català es pot dir “soc a baix de casa teva”, igual que es diu en castellà “estoy abajo de tu casa”, o si hi ha una forma més de dir-ho.

Gràcies


----------



## Agró

Mmm, em sona millor
Sóc Soc a sota de casa teva.


----------



## Xiscomx

... i a mi _Som a baix de ca teva._


----------



## Dymn

_A baix _contrasta amb _a dalt _i es tracta de posicions dins del punt de referència. Si una casa té dos pisos "_soc a baix_" ho diràs quan siguis al pis inferior, i a dalt per al pis superior. Com _downstairs _i _upstairs_, penso.

Jo diria_ Soc a sota de casa teva _o _Soc sota casa teva. _Tot i que com a ús adverbial "_soc a baix_" no em sona malament si estàs esperant a la porta.


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria sempre "a baix", que significa a l'entrada de la casa, al nivell del carrer. Si algú diu "a sota" interpretaria que es refereix al soterrani o en un túnel que hi ha a sota la casa.


----------



## Penyafort

_Soc baix.
Soc a baix.
Estic a baix._

Les tres es diuen i les tres són correctes. Jo dic la primera (_soc baix, soc dalt)_; la tercera no m'agrada però és com més ho diuen ara a ciutat.


----------



## merquiades

Penyafort said:


> _Soc baix.
> Soc a baix.
> Estic a baix._
> 
> Les tres es diuen i les tres són correctes. Jo dic la primera (_soc baix, soc dalt)_; la tercera no m'agrada però és com més ho diuen ara a ciutat.


_Estic a baix _ no posa més èmfasi en la durada del temps i significa que portes molt de temps esperant a baix?


----------



## Penyafort

merquiades said:


> _Estic a baix _ no posa més èmfasi en la durada del temps i significa que portes molt de temps esperant a baix?



En principi no; _estar _es fa servir amb el mateix significat que _ser _en aquestos casos. 

Potser vols dir quan és pronominal, _estar-se_, que sí que indica durada.


----------

